# Shimano alternatives - poor service



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I started fishing a little over 12 months ago. With no knowledge of the equipment that seemed baffling. So I went for the big boys - Shimano or Daiwa. Tossed a coin and I been exclusively Shimano since.

Until now.

I have several stradics - lovely reels. My 3000 is in for service. Was in three to four weeks before I asked, hey chaps is it back yet? No, next weekend or maybe Monday following. Next weekend, nope. not in try again next week. So today (another week later) I checked again, nope not back.

I'm not blaming Otto (local tackle shop who supply both Shimano and Daiwa in the area) for this one, it's Shimano. Apparantly with the reel service glut by the charter boys after the Christmas season every thing get's stretched out. Apparantly it is acceptable to Shimano to leave the recreational market un-serviced for three months of the year.

But not to me. I understand the glut, but surely not all manufacturer's are this poor. Who would be better for my next reel. I have about $800 in Shimano reels, and another approx $500 in Shimano rods. It's a big chunk of my recreational buck and I expect better.

Has Daiwa been as bad since christmas? Any other reel make you would recommend on service performance over the period since Christmas? I'll be looking for an overhead with lever drag in the near future - it would have been the Shimano charter special. Looks like no to that. I'm voting with my feet.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

While you are not blaming otto I bet if you had taken the reel into shimano yourself and delt with the staff face to face it would be done.

Whenever I need a shimano part I just head down to their service center and pic it up there and then. I usually service my own reels so that I can use them the next day if I want and I've been happy with the customer service from shimano.

I can also tell you off 2 instances where different friends have taken reels to shimano for services and had them upgraded with better bearings and other components for free.

I'd be yelling at otto, surely he has enough push in this business to get a priority service (but only if he feels inclined to make it happen ;-) )


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Deal direct for sure Dru. You don't need to go there, call first & get through to service, let them know what you're going to send & when. I use Australia Post to send it, usually get a call within 3 days to say it's done. I don't use a lot of Shimano kit, but I can't fault their service.

Dunphy Sports Fishing/imports
36 Bay Road, Taren Point, NSW 2229
p: (02) 9526 2144


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Penn parts service is exactly the same. After a few months of checking weekly I just emailed them and cancelled my order. It was something I could do without anyway.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

i get all my reels serviced by my local tackle store [ chatwood bait & tackle ] and he does a good job . $15 ish . and only takes a couple of days . 
ottos is a good shop and i would have thought they would service reels in house .

craig


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

why not try to service it yourself.its as easy as 123.visit you tube and other forum for hints and how to.i have more than 20k of gear and wouldnt trust anyone else but myself.for spares,just ring up the big boys for it provided that theres part number. :lol:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Otto's were going to service direct, but decided to send it on to Shimano. I was trying not to hold them responsible. It's a pity because other than yak attitude they really do have a great range in stock. I'll direct to Shimano in future, and see how it goes. And I'll hold off on swapping makes until I give that a go.

As far as servicing myself - tried on an el cheapo combo, the reel didn't servive. :lol: I'm just all thumbs with DIY.

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Another vote for dealing direct with Dunphys. I posted my Symetre there a few weeks ago (stiff handle) and they sent me back a new reel 3 days later. Can't fault that for service.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Like everyone else I would deal directly with Shimano or Daiwa servicing turnaround time is for daiwa is about 10 days door to door. Save yourself money too.
Also with regards to doing it yourself sites like youtube and bloody decks have lots of info or even videos on how to do this which can make it easier.


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=34356&p=364574&hilit=shimano+service#p360859


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

i get my reels done by ross at west ryde.shimano reels are normally done that week if the parts are available.have a diawa reel there awaiting on parts since january (2009).never buy diawa again.never had problems with shimano parts as they turn up within a couple of days of been ordered.

wayne


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Dru,

1. I suggest that you ask Otto for the name of the contact at Shimano and check with him.

2. It may be a case of lost or no paperwork between Otto and Shimano

3. Contact Shimano to see if they have received you reel from Otto's

4. If still no joy mention the ACCC to both. This is sure to ignite someone's backside

5. If all else fails the take the matter up with the police.

Regards

Hawkeye3


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Sent a Stella to Shimano that I had bent a shaft on and they replaced and serviced it for free. Also a Tcurve rod the butt cracked on at the ferrule to connect the two pieces, 2 years old and had a hell of a life - replaced free of charge once again. Can't fault Shimano australia service at all.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah Ive had no probs with shitmano - dropped off a dunked reel and had it seen to straight away - did it in a weekend -

As for DAIWA - good gear - takes time to service - depending if they have parts or not - if you get anything mildy exotic / expensive it seems the parts are a bit harder to get hold of (but that just could be down to my experience)........


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

wopfish said:


> As for DAIWA - good gear - takes time to service - depending if they have parts or not - if you get anything mildy exotic / expensive it seems the parts are a bit harder to get hold of (but that just could be down to my experience)........


I dropped my marlin trashed Certate off to Daiwa yesterday morning, Mick called me this morning to tell me it's ready. I'm pretty happy with that for service.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thats good SBD - my Certate took a couple of months - after that the handle dropped off - so back it went - it was quicker second time around. Then again mine needed servicing from a GT tussle in a yak - i thought that was deserved of some TLC - but sadly the reel didnt experience quite as much trauma as you put yours through............


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

yes Occy..the boys at Otto's are not impressed....apparently it was about a downrigger for a kayaker....that's all I gleaned..


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

johnny said:


> yes Occy..the boys at Otto's are not impressed....apparently it was about a downrigger for a kayaker....that's all I gleaned..


Crossing threads Johnny, or just late to the call?


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

my little experience with dunphy sports (shimano) is awesome.
i lost a few screws a couple of different times trying to service my reeels my self. both times they mailed the spare parts ( tiny screws) for free


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

So finally have the reel back. 2 1/2 months all told. I suspect that Otto's might have been a little slow getting going - they were going to service it at the shop, but didnt. After that though it seems Shimano mis-placed the reel. I guess it happens. Dont think I'd be to sympathetic if there was a repeat though.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

mmmmmm are you sure Shimano misplaced the reel........... they seem to be on it from my experience 8)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

wopfish said:


> mmmmmm are you sure Shimano misplaced the reel........... they seem to be on it from my experience 8)


It's hard to tell *** - my bullshit meter goes off too, but I dont really know on this one. But I'm not ditching Shimano as my prefered brand either. I'll take the tip and go direct now. Sounds like I need to check Dunphies too.

The reel is smick though. Gotta be some good somewhere.


----------

